# Garden Sliders



## CasperImproved (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a new concept on me that I thought was worth sharing...
Garden sliders Vegetarian, inexpensive, light, lo-cal, low-sodium,
All around seems like a good idea.

Recipe: Garden Sliders | Freep.com | Detroit Free Press

Enjoy,

Bob


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 26, 2009)

Anything with vegetables sounds good to me!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 26, 2009)

Those sound great for a hot summer night's dinner.  I have everything but the yellow squash, but a trip to the farmers' market will take care of that.  I might consider this for tomorrow's dinner since the heat index is supposed to get to 110F tomorrow.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 26, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Those sound great for a hot summer night's dinner.  I have everything but the yellow squash, but a trip to the farmers' market will take care of that.  I might consider this for tomorrow's dinner since the heat index is supposed to get to 110F tomorrow.



Go early so you don't evaporate Katie 

Bob


----------



## Katie H (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you, Casper.  My plan is to stay inside as much as possible and keep myself hydrated.


----------

